# R33 GTR - cleaned and decalled



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Today I went over to see my mate Swiss, he decided we`d clean my car before we attempted to fit the final decals in time for the Pro street drag series next weekend :smokin: 

Covered the car in foamy stuff ........


































then washed it off.......










The wheels were waxed and it looked fantastic when dried......


















The final decals were then added :smokin: 


































Big thanks to the man Swiss :smokin: (pictured below)














Cliff


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

I think you ruined it with the daft graphics !!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

You`re entitled to your opinion I guess 

The decals are fitted purely for the *Pro street drag race series* which starts next weekend. 
The MotorworX graphics are to promote my friends relatively new company and the SDS 11 is my race number for the series.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

looks good, always better on a white car.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Nozza  It had to be white to be decalled


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I hope that's not a pressure washer he's using


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh FFS!! Why?


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

It so obviously is a pressure washer, the give away is in the 2nd pic (you can see it :chuckle. Looks like its done a good job.

Good luck in the series Cliff, although I still think you should have swapped your old nismo wheels with me:chairshot :wavey:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The high water pressure pushes any grit or dirt etc left on bodywork into the paint as you wash it off, obviously if you turn it right down or do it from a few metres away it ok


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

mifn21 said:


> The high water pressure pushes any grit or dirt etc left on bodywork into the paint as you wash it off, obviously if you turn it right down or do it from a few metres away it ok


At what pressure and what's the harness of automotive paint? (rockwell or brinell is OK)

Thanks

Car looks good cliff, nice work


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

fuelburner said:


> It so obviously is a pressure washer, the give away is in the 2nd pic (you can see it :chuckle. Looks like its done a good job.


It is, with multi settings of pressure, ie, driveway blasting(not used) or a good jet of fine spray, just like the picture of me doing the boot area. We even had it on very soft where it looks like a baby fountain too for certain areas. 



> Good luck in the series Cliff, although I still think you should have swapped your old nismo wheels with me:chairshot :wavey:


Thanks mate, looking forward to it.......if a little nervous already :smokin: 

I think I was the only person in the world that didnt like those old Nismo rims, much much prefer my new wheels now :chuckle: 

IanC - Thank you very much, im sure we`ll come across each other oneday in life. I`ve been following your thread with interest :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Car looks brilliant and even better with the stickers! You're asking for someone to nick it though, as tossers judge a car by its surface decorations! :chuckle:

Best of luck and go for it!!!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comment 
Its alarmed, immobilised and garaged etc etc, thats the best I can do. I wont lie awake worrying about it  The decals are staying on until October till the last round of the series.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You haven't ruined the car at all! The very subtle graphics have done no harm to the appearance of your car at all it is stunning!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice one, exactly what I was hoping for  
Its not like i`ve added rally graphics to a shopping expedition/daily drive Impreza or Evo either, these are for a purpose, to promote my friends developing business 

Cheers

Cliff


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Btw, the BK-designs decal on the rear bumper may look gash, I couldn`t find a better place for it, but I have to wear it as the company done the stickers for beer money in return that I wore their logo


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

The Pressure Washer is generally fine to use. Just don't get to near to the paint with it (common sense really).

The biggest or most common problem is when people get at virtually point blank range and use the PW to blast all the stuck on dirt off the paint . This is when you often see work vans driving in the sun with pretty little patterns marred into the paint where a PW has been used to clean them.

What your mate has done by snowfoaming the car and then rinsing from a distance won't damage the paint unless there was already a problem there.

Car looks good .


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks well tidy. Graphics serve a purpose. ALL GOOD. Good luck.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great IMO Cliff, best colour 

Good luck with the series.

Ben


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice one cliff. Car looks good. I can see you haven't posted a picture of the front with number on the bonnet  

Dont worry about dicks posting shitty comments on here happens all the time. Just take it with a grin my man. 

Cant wait to whooooooooooooppppppppp you arse down the strip


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Alex - Thanks mate  My friend Swiss is a competent detailer, knows what he`s doing and yes the car looks fantastic now its been properly cleaned up 

Shaggy - exactly, thanks too 

Ben - I was so nearly going to buy a midnight purple car, decided on this and haven`t regretted it.........much..........except for the cleaning side maybe as im not really a polisher 

Mr Madden - good post............except the bit about whooping my arse down the strip, which isn`t going to happen as im not going to race you!!! :chuckle: I still *own you* with our PB 1/4 mile times anyhow!!:chuckle:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Car looks spot on Cliff! Good luck in the series too mate. What sort of times you hoping for?


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

I think Decals look great. Nicely understated whilst doing the job. They are on there to get noticed for a start.
Are those still the GT1s, Cliff?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

*Dean *- thanks my friend  Im in the slowest category of 12.3 to 13.3 as my PB is only 12.80 so far, we`ll see if I can improve on the more grippier track at Shakespeare or not  Either way i`ll have fun trying 

*Rbentley* - Thats the point precisely. Be seen, promote and look good but not OTT 
The wheels are Rota GTR drift in 18x9.5" with 12 offset  265/35 tyres.
The LMGT1 alloys were sold and another GTROC member now owns them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i love white GTR's

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought the bend of the "spokes" was different from mine. Look good...but I thought you were doing something different from white


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Couldnt agree more Mook


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

White GTR's are the best. 

We should have fun trying to push each other to our PB's. I reckon i wont be able to run due to the minor oil leak anyway?.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Rbentley said:


> but I thought you were doing something different from white


Once I fitted those Ultralite Nurburgring alloys I immediately felt i`d lost the look of my car!  I decided rapidly that I needed my white on white look back asap, hence these wheels which I should`ve bought in the first place as I`d said to people before I even owned a Skyline that those are the wheels i`d buy for it when I finally got one!!  :chuckle: 


Jamie - dont worry about oil leaks, im gonna pour a ton of sand in your engine bay to soak up any evidence :chuckle: No need to thank me, thats what friends are for :chuckle: 
Honesty though, I will go up against you as I think I need to feel im going to be whooped to give me that edge and extra determination.
Damage limitation it may be, but if I find an extra 10th of a second on my PB then its worth it surely


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

You will only get better and better the more you try mate and it the moment your car has a quicker time then mine so i have to try and beat your time first. 

Are you going to strip some weight out of the car?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Apart from the passenger seat, spare wheel and tools, stereo and speakers, not too much. I will lower my rear tyre pressures this time though and I have my new headlight duct which is good for another 1/2 a second.....allegedly :chuckle: 

I think this season is just about learning to launch properly for me and conquer my nerves at the lights, next season i`ll hopefully have a bit more power and maybe i`ll rip everything off/out of the car too


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Hey Cliff 

Looking Good - I'm liking the decals -

Good luck for Saturday


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks George  We`ll have to make time for a day at Santa pod/Shakespeare in the near future, I reckon it`d be a good day out.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the Decals make it look more aggresive, nice.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Now I like the sound of that..........aggressive


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Shame the driver is a fanny 

So you are stripping your car you cheater. I though we where going to run full weight cars?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I need to lose 1/2 a second to be competitive in my bracket, goT to find that from somehwere  My luck will see me get a 12.299999999 and come last in the next bracket up


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thought i`d update this thread after showing off my drag series decals:

*Pro/street drag series - Round 1* - Came second in class (12.3 - 13.3)


















This next picture shows my 2nd place trophy, alongside *Madden* who won 1st in my class 











*Pro/street drag series - Round 2* - 1st in class (12.3 - 13.3) *Plus New PB*


































and the trophy shot   












Cheers for looking 


Cliff


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

congratulations on the trophy and on the car mate.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you kindly Sir  
Round 3 is on the 15th of June, I need another great result to keep myself in with a shout, either way im proud of my points total already and my two trophies 

*Points totals after round 2:*

*4wd + 2wd Pro Class *
1st - PDS 68 - Chris Impey - Mazda RX7 = 16 points. 
2nd - PDS 50 - Mick Begley - Nissan Skyline = 10 points. 
3rd - PDS 75 -Stuart Willams - Toyota Supra = 8 points. 

*FWD Pro class *
1st - PDS 13 - Richard batty - Mitsubishi FTO = 18 points
2nd - PDS 71 - Adam Buckley - Honda Civic = 10 points 


*9.3-10.3 street class *
SDS 69 - Garry Passingham - Nissan Skyline = 20 points

*10.3 - 11.3 street class*
1st - SDS 77 - Karl Farrar - Nissan Skyline = 10 points. 
2nd - SDS 7 - John Begley - Nissan Skyline = 8 points. 
3rd - SDS 25 Tony Walters. Nissan 200SX = 6 points.

*11.3-12.3 street class*
1st - SDS 60 - Jamie Madden - Nissan Skyline = 20 points 
2nd - SDS 35 - Stuart Taylor - Subaru Impreza = 18 points 
3rd - SDS 22 - Barry Howieson - Nissan Skyline = 10 points 
4th - SDS 9 - Paul North - Mitsubishi EVO = 8 points 
5th - SDS 17 -John Morby - Subaru Impreza = 6 points
6th - SDS 58 -Malcolm Thomas - Nissan Skyline = 5 points
6th - SDS 75 -Stuart Williams - Toyota Supra = 5 points
7th - SDS 56 -Mark Moseley - Nissan Skyline = 4 points 
8th - SDS 70 -Aran Bray Toyota - Supra = 3 points
8th - SDS 6 -Rob North - Subaru Impreza = 3 points
9th - SDS 64 -David Greenhaulgh - Nissan Skyline = 2 points
9th - SDS 72 -Brad Stew - Mitsubishi EVO = 2 points
10th -SDS 24 -Darren Lawrence - Subaru Impreza = 1 point

*12.3-13.3 street class*
*1st - SDS 11 - Cliff Judson - Nissan Skyline = 18 points *:thumbsup: 
2nd - SDS 38 - Simon Hill - Subaru Impreza = 8 points. 
3rd - SDS 34 - Simon Paul - Toyota Supra = 6 points. 
4th - SDS 27 - John Stocker - Nisan 200sx = 5 points. 
5th - SDS 51 - Steve Lloyd - Nissan Skyline = 4 points. 
6th - SDS 67 - Ian Hayward - Toyota Supra = 3 points. 
7th - SDS 53 - Noel Uhure - Nissan 200sx = 2 points. 
8th - SDS 28 - Mike Fricker - Toyota Mr2 = 1 point.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

Stunning car, always loved them in white!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

what make are those side skirts?
looks like JUN but don't seem to be wide enough?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Cheers Martin 

The skirts are the Nismo 400R jobbies, the rear bumper too. Not 100% if genuine or not, most likely copies


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

cliff do those skirts make you go faster? i dont think they will provoke the venturi effect.
get rid of them, lighten your car
give them to me ;-)

Do you know if youre going on sunday yet Cliff? Im hoping mine will be ready for then but i cant see it happening if it is getting a new block and pistons on friday! haha


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks,might get some for my R33


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

G40tee said:


> cliff do those skirts make you go faster?


Yeah, they add at least 10bhp   




> Do you know if youre going on sunday yet Cliff? Im hoping mine will be ready for then but i cant see it happening if it is getting a new block and pistons on friday! haha


Still unsure as of yet, its probably a no now in all honesty, still hoping god will shine some luck upon me to make it come good though :thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

What is it deciding whether you go or not?
You been playing again?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Simple as this really.......

1. Im on call-out and need to get it covered
2. Need someone to look after my wife who is bed-bound right now and has been for 11 months after an accident at home. She cannot get down the stairs to let my dog out, make food for herself or get tea/coffee/food etc, so leaving her for 12 hours(ish) will need someone popping in to visit and help her out.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

only small bits then! :-(
Sorry about your wife mate! didnt know! Hope she gets better soon!
mine seems so lame in comparison now!lol


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Life`s a bitch, then you marry one.......then she falls down the stairs and you don`t even have to push her


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought i`d update my thread.......

Since round 2 of the Pro street drag series I`ve had a mixed bag!!!! 

*Round 3 - June 2008.....*

After arriving feeling confident after success in the first two rounds, I destroyed my clutch on my 1st run of the day, barely making a 24 second 1/4 mile time and ending up last!!!

I went for the Exedy twin paddle clutch (Compe D), bought from RHDJapan.










Which was fitted by Jamie Madden from the GTROC  (cheers mate)










So, I went to Santa pod for some testing after adding a middlehurst 400ecu, found a new PB of 12.468 and all was looking better in the world......










*Round 4 - Pro street drag series - September 28th 2008* (shakespeare raceway)

With high hopes of a new PB in the properly prepped Shakespeare surface, I wasn`t disappointed when I produced a new 12.409 PB on my very 1st run up the strip, winning the 12.3-13.3 class again and leaving me 2nd overall in the street class for all brackets with only 1 round remaining on the 12th of October 

Here is my very 1st video i`ve made and edited, in car footage, please excuse the audio sound!!!!












Roll on the 12th of October


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

looking good there cliff

see you @ the next round


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Cheers mate, see you at Shakey


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

although I still think you should have swapped your old nismo wheels with me:chairshot :wavey:[/QUOTE]

Never mind roger them wheels look great against deep marine blue:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:cheers again cliff for the wheels.
Car looks stunning m8 and the graphics r just right not to much.
P.S. sorry for the thread hijac m8.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

No worries at all Daz, they do look great on your car


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

DazGTR said:


> Never mind roger them wheels look great against deep marine blue:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:cheers again cliff for the wheels.
> Car looks stunning m8 and the graphics r just right not to much.
> P.S. sorry for the thread hijac m8.


Harsh Daz mate Harsh :chairshot, you know as well as I do you'd swap them in a heartbeat for my original Work Equip's :thumbsup: :chuckle:

P.S. Cliff you still made the wrong choice.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

fuelburner said:


> Harsh Daz mate Harsh :chairshot, you know as well as I do you'd swap them in a heartbeat for my original Work Equip's :thumbsup: :chuckle:
> 
> P.S. Cliff you still made the wrong choice.


sorry bud you know i only mean it 
P.S. have u got the equips back on now?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> The high water pressure pushes any grit or dirt etc left on bodywork into the paint as you wash it off,


WTF are you on about man???? In all my years of detailing i've never heard or seen of this drivle before :blahblah:.
Yeah if you get too close you might cause some damage to the paint with the excess pressure but thats it!


Anyway. Congratulations on the results Cliff, the car looks spot on and the graphics aren't OTT. Well done fella :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Bandit said:


> Congratulations on the results Cliff, the car looks spot on and the graphics aren't OTT. Well done fella :thumbsup:


Thanks very much :thumbsup: 
I like the graphics to a point, although im looking forward to getting all the decals off after next weekends drag series final round, then I have my new Jap salon "Top secret" bonnet being fitted once Gary makes it and its all painted up................which is nice


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

For completion of my thread, the 5th round of the drag series was on Sunday the 12th of October and I pulled an new PB out of the bag, a 12.302 @ 113mph, which won me my class again, won me another 10 points and with it the overall Street class title for 2008 
For Pro and street classes combined I finished 2nd for the 2008 series 

Some pictures from the 5th and final round...........













































































































*...and a video* 



Thanks to Paulo and Scoobytypera for the pictures and video


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Did you beat that 383 powered ford in the vid Cliff, looked mighty close at the finish, I had a 383 in my Dodge Charger, excellent motor.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

no it did a silly time i think!
beat him by a fair amount just cliff launched soooooo much better!
me and paulo thought he had beaten it too but cliff said it shot past him.











haha me looking like im doing something! nice! :nervous: Damn i need to be pushing my own car not other peoples!

oh well, atleast it was better than pushing neils! no exhaust sh#t on the back of yours cliff! haha


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

It did seem to making up ground rather rapidly :chuckle: but looked close from the camera angle.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^Car does not look that fast, not even 1 Horse Power!
I think you would need at least 2 more guys pushing in
order to beat that civic.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

hyrev said:


> ^^Car does not look that fast, not even 1 Horse Power!
> I think you would need at least 2 more guys pushing in
> order to beat that civic.


oi! im part horse! :GrowUp: haha


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

fuelburner said:


> Did you beat that 383 powered ford in the vid Cliff, looked mighty close at the finish, I had a 383 in my Dodge Charger, excellent motor.



Looking at my timing slip I beat him across the line by 0.2 seconds, but he ran an 11.706 and gave me 0.8 of a second head-start :chuckle: Awesome little car :smokin: 

Hey Chris, I bet that was bloody heavy with the extra weight of me in the drivers seat :chuckle: Still, you`ll grow muscles and stuff if you keep up the good work :chuckle:

Hyrev, funny :chuckle: Those two think its a hard push to the line, I think its funny to keep the handbrake on a few notches :chuckle:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

didnt realise it was that close across the line as such. Bet he went past at a nice speed!lol
i did wonder why it got harder sometimes cliff! but then again it didnt move when you were trying to drive it? Was that when you ran the battery out or not?? or did you just want to get some attention in the queue or just couldnt be bothered to drive it there yourself so got paulo to do it? i cant remember! opcorn: hahahahaha


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Hahaha  I`ve never bump started a car before believe it or not and that close to the start line was no time to learn either :chuckle:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i cant believe the fool next to us who thought we had had a change of heart, i guess i cant blame him, i mean 6 people stood behind a car all waiting to push and someone dashing into the drivers seat cant look like youre trying to bump it can it?!
lol

well youre certainly not boring ill give you that Cliff! haha


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

What a ****, jumping in front of us.......or trying to at least until he got shouted at 

What a good day by the way, full of laughs and you got to meet some of the (now ex) SOX crew too


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah agreed!
need to do it again sometime soon! however this time i want to be driving my own GTR! haha

let me know what is happening regarding a new sox or similar, good bunch of people!
oh btw, my mate wants to buy terris evo, what do you reckon to it?
slight side track i know! :-s


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

G40tee said:


> yeah agreed!
> need to do it again sometime soon! however this time i want to be driving my own GTR! haha


Yeah that`ll be nice when it happens finally for you  



> let me know what is happening regarding a new sox or similar, good bunch of people!


I`ll be in touch about that 



> oh btw, my mate wants to buy terris evo, what do you reckon to it?
> slight side track i know! :-s


Nice car, got some nice mods too. I dont know that much about it and haven`t seen it for a while to be honest but its usually looked after well.


----------

